
CASIS and MassChallenge want to help you conduct research in space - robg
http://www.engadget.com/2013/03/09/casis-masschallenge-startup-accelerator-space-research-iss/
======
RobbyBitting
This is sweet. No one has ever done this before. Microgravity environments
support tons (pun) of research opportunities (pharma, material science)

